# TBT Console Kings?



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2009)

Well I was wondering out of the 4 gaming systems who knows the most about them? This is what I came up with to be on the list you have to own one and know a lot about it and stuff :/ I'm open for ideas.

PC~ Bdubs (Nuff sed)
2ND~???

360~AndyB
2ND~ Mr_Hobo

Wii~Tye Force
2ND~ Travis Touchdown

PS3~Lewis 
2ND~ Tom

N64~ Mega
2ND

GCN~
2ND~???

PSP(all/any)~
2ND~???

DS(i)~
2ND~


This isn't about which console is best BTW.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 22, 2009)

PS3 - Tom, probably.


----------



## juju246 (Nov 22, 2009)

i know some about the wii, maybe considered alot im not sure


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> PS3 - Tom, probably.


I don't know I was thinking about Tom or Lewis because I know they have PS3s but I don't know.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 22, 2009)

Also, I call N64.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 22, 2009)

Since when was the PC a console?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also, I call N64.


Heh, I think I'll stay with this gen for now...

@Jason Platform, console, what ever  :X


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N64 is always this gen.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Generation


----------



## AndyB (Nov 22, 2009)

Is this just to see who knows the most about each?
or am I missing something...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm well, DS is this gen, and I guess I know alot about it, well not DSi, just DS phat.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a handheld... but seen as we're having pc.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 22, 2009)

Lol i elect jas0n


----------



## AndyB (Nov 22, 2009)

PaladIn said:
			
		

> Lol i elect jas0n


On which grounds?


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 22, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> PaladIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anything it would be the PC, considering I've been playing PC games since forever.


----------



## Zachary (Nov 22, 2009)

Kind of silly to pick someone to be the king of a certain console. >.>

Remember there is always someone better.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

SNES.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricano has a PS3 too.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k. I wasn't going to list every single PS3 owner on TBT.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 22, 2009)

:gyroiddance: golly i have a nice shinny ps3 here to im an owner


----------



## Vivi (Nov 22, 2009)

What is the point of this?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

There's a problem with that list. I should be next to Wii.


----------



## Clown Town (Nov 23, 2009)

I count Mac and Ubuntu as seperate even though there operating systems,
But Bdubs for whatever i guess...


----------



## SamXX (Nov 23, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cough Cough Cough


----------



## Lewis (Nov 23, 2009)

PS3 - Lewis and Tom. :]


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> PS3 - Lewis and Tom. :]


I agree.


----------



## Conor (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll just swoop in and claim GCN.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 23, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> I'll just swoop in and claim GCN.


Why? I've never seen you speak of it.

@Tye !!! Yes, sorry.

@Lewis/Tom pick one :]

@Tyler who cares?

I'll add systems it doesn't have to be this gen.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 23, 2009)

Wii Tye/???
Xbox Andy/???
PS3 Tom/Ricano

imo.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 23, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Wii Tye/???
> Xbox Andy/???
> PS3 Tom/Ricano
> 
> imo.


Nah, only one but if people want two, idc that much.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 23, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Wii Tye/???
> Xbox Andy/???
> PS3 Tom/Ricano
> 
> imo.


Nice choices there, good sir.


----------



## Zex (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also, I call N64.


I gotz 2nd on that, since i'm one of the few people who play it almost every day.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 23, 2009)

I chose the GCN. I know the home codes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well just looked at the updated list, and all I can say is this:
GET N OR GET OUT
CHANGE THE SYSTEM
NOW YOUR PLAYING WITH POWER


----------



## Bloo (Nov 23, 2009)

Heh, I love my DSi.

 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

If there's gonna be two for each on, I'd put me and Shadow Jolteon for Wii. ;3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> If there's gonna be two for each on, I'd put me and Shadow Jolteon for Wii. ;3


Candidate not vocal enough for position. :U


----------



## Zex (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well just looked at the updated list, and all I can say is this:
> GET N OR GET OUT
> CHANGE THE SYSTEM
> NOW YOUR PLAYING WITH POWER


Well just looked at your post, and all I can say is this:
OMG
NINTENDO POWER
FTW


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> If there's gonna be two for each on, I'd put me and Shadow Jolteon for Wii. ;3


Nah, "TBT" He never comes on.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 23, 2009)

I have them all.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> I have them all.


You can be the Thief King.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, he's been posting recently...


----------



## Caleb (Nov 23, 2009)

If no one else does PC than I could. I could also do GC.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> If no one else does PC than I could. I could also do GC.


PC ≠ game console.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

So now you're including the DS/DSi? ...I can't be on two consoles, can I? XD


----------



## Caleb (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but Garret has PC on the list.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows sure does kick every other console's ass though.


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll do the GCN. I could also do PC. I'm good with computers.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll go be Good Wii Games King then.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'll go be Good Wii Games King then.


>_>

Hate to break it to you, but your opinion on which games are good and which aren't isn't fact.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hence why it's called an opinion.

EDIT: I'll go be Non-re-hashed, 3rd Party Wii Games King then.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But are usually spot on 90+% of the time.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I appreciate that.
I thought I always blabbered about the same 15+ games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rehashed? HA. Nintendo's all about innovation! You can't possibly say that their games are all rehashed. Every game is a brand new experience!

But I supposed this isn't a "good games vs. bad games" thread, so I'll just shut up now. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, more opinions. I'd like to see where you're getting this percentage from, heh.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was referring about the same, old, quick cash-in methods used by some. Then again, Nintendo needs some new IP, preferably ones without "Wii <insert noun/verb>".


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're making it sound like what you say isn't an opinion.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Games like Wii Fit are not games, they are workout regiments. And also, just because every Nintendo game is a rehash doesn't mean they aren't fun, every Mario game is a rehash of the original Super Mario Brothers and Super Mario 64 with new additions, even every Zelda game is a rehash, this is coming from a Zelda fan, Aonuma himself even said he's been remaking Ocarina of Time in the games he's directed. Nintendo lacks originality with their games recently, just look at Brawl, or City Folk, even Mario Kart wii, just the same game before it with a few new features, there's no denying that. Nintendo focuses too much on console innovation (touch screen and motion controls) and don't bother with updating the old formula's in games, well that is up until Zelda Wii, which is apparently going to break from the Zelda Formula, which I can accept with open arms, Nintendo needs new stuff, not SUPER MARIO 64 IN SPACE.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's off-topic and all, but isn't Pikmin the last new thing Nintendo gambled on?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said anything about the games that I like, did I? Never did I say that all the games that I like are good, and everything else is bad. Really, if you enjoy a game, then it must be good. I have no problem with people saying what games are good, because _any_ game is good as long as you like it. It's when people call other games bad that really ticks me off. There's no reason to call a game bad if it's enjoyed by people. If it fulfills its purpose, then it's a good game. You may not agree with me, but that's how I see it. Everything would be so much better if people would just stop hating on other games and just love the games that they enjoy.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

Someone needs to make a topic to debate Nintendo's superiority or whatever before this debate infests another innocent topic.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Pikmin was the last time Nintendo tried something new, there was alot of new in the GC era, but the Wii era is nothing but old franchises with not alot new and games with "Wii" in the title that usually involve being active.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course there's gonna be some similarity between games in a series. Otherwise, it wouldn't be the same series! Nintendo's franchises are fine how they are. Of course they could use some work, any game could, but that doesn't mean they should scrap the whole franchise and start all over again. And Wii Fit _is_ a game, as much as you hate to admit it. It's just a different genre. ;3


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true. Nintendo has made lots of new franchises since Pikmin, such as Elite Beat Agents, Professor Layton, Nintendogs, Trauma Center, Captain Rainbow, and the Wii series.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

GUYS. GO FIGHT IN THE NEW TOPIC I MADE.
Keep this topic on topic, pl0x.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Nintendo needs to gamble considering their machines still print money.
They almost have nothing to lose.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastards never imported the 2nd. D;


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 23, 2009)

I wanna be the PSP king!


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 23, 2009)

Ever heard of the Kirbystar console?
Exactly

Thats why I am teh king of it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess I qualify for GameCube 
Or Bulerias


----------

